# club intrawest blue mountain



## chicklet (Oct 10, 2006)

I've always wanted to stay at this resort but couldn't afford to in the peak times so when a last call came up for a studio i went for it.  Has anybody stayed there who can let me in on any ideas for dinner/nightlife.  We have the unit for a week Oct 29 - Nov 5  but will be staying for a few days at a time through the week (the work thing kinda gets in the way)  Thanks!


----------



## Chilbear (Oct 12, 2006)

We stayed at the Village at Blue in the summer checking out CI. We ate in the village  the first night and found the food OK. We skipped to Collingwood (about 10 minutes by car) to eat at the Kelseys and Montana since we had kids. More food and better pricing. Village at Blue is about 5 minutes walking from the CI complex.

CI has no restaurant (but does serve breakfast they say) but you can order food in from somewhere in the complex.

We found that nightlife was happening in the Village at Blue and it is posted so you can check out from the Village at Blue site. We discovered this AFTER staying for two days since we had planned local area jaunts.


----------

